# How I cured my 'social anxiety' through medication and meditation



## Slihlo (Mar 31, 2013)

Social anxiety was very much an unexpected event for me, prior to the age of 16 I had been confident, argumentative and involved in a number of speaking/debating groups at which (I was told) I performed very well.

Although there may have been mental signs for around a year before the physical symptoms hit, it really began at 16 when I started developing a hot, burnt face while public speaking. Largely uncharacteristic, it shocked me (and probably those who I was speaking to) and caused me to retreat from the public speaking events that I was previously so involved in. Eventually, it began manifesting itself in social situations as well as speaking and became quiet a problem, I would fear engaging in conversations with more than four or five people because of a fear of the heat returning. 

At first I tried a variety of simple techniques (breathing, visualizations, mental conceptualizations) but, as you probably know, they had no real impact. Eventually I decided to consult a GP how referred me to both a neuroscientist and a meditative psychologist in my city. If you still haven't sought medical help for anxiety, I assure you it the best thing to do. 

After consultation with medical professionals I began taking fluoxetine (SSRI) to improve my mental attitude towards anxiety and socialization as well as propranolol (a non-selective beta blocker) to combat the physical symptoms of anxiety which were at the root of my problem. I also began regular meditation and rational conceptualization of my body's response during 'anxious events' with a neuropsychologist. The meditation helped to calm my body and numerous studies have reported a reduction in cortisol in subjects with a regular meditation routine. This meditation also helped me to identify the needlessness of my constant over a physical reaction to anxiety, I realized that there was no benefit in fearing and dreading a anxiety reaction - it is simply a normal manifestation of the human body and if anything reveals the heightened intelligence and perception of anxious people. My mental conceptualization of the anxiety I felt with a psychologist helped me to rationalize the situations I found myself in, and the illogicality of my reaction. I soon realized my body's response was simply a misidentification of stimulus, years of evolutionary biology had allowed humans to be incredibly sensitive to any 'dangerous situation'. However, after rationalizaing and visualising the situations I found myself in I was able to identify the safety of speaking. This rational approach to speaking gave me more confidence and allowed me to accept and ignore any mental anxiety I felt, which led it, after a few times, to disappear completely. These mental approaches worked incredibly effectively when combined with the medication, which stopped any physical reaction to the anxiety (propranolol) and made me more calm and relaxed about my anxiety in general (fluoxetine). 

After taking this medical course for around six months now I can safely say my anxiety has returned to 'normal' levels and it no longer cripples my life as it did in the past. From what I have discussed with my psychologist and 'neurodoctor' these approaches are the most effective in solving anxiety and the physical manifestations of anxiety - please give them a try guys!

TLDR: Fluoxetine and propranolol in conjunction with regular meditation and consultation with a psychologist has cured my social anxiety.


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

Good for you bro. I myself have only just come to realize what "SA" is though looking back at it the signs were there say for the past year, year and a half. The worst part is looking back at the old me and remembering just how good I had it, I never even thought about things like anxiety and depression. This feels like a punishment but I know I'll get through it if there is even anything to get through...


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your success story. And you are about 18 now? Glad it worked out for you in time.

I always felt isolated and outcast with SA since preschool memories. It could probably be just fate. Better than being born retarded or down syndrome I suppose.


----------



## Angel Mendoza (Mar 27, 2013)

Hope i end up with a similar story like you , i'm 16 and just started getting professional help. Had SA my whole life so i really never experienced what its like to be "normal".


----------

